# VISA at HK /China checkpoint



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi
British passport holder not transiting in China but will be in HK, I want to cross the checkpoint and stay a few days in Shenzhen, I heard you can get tourist visa at the checkpoint but decision if granted is erratic ,is this true ?, perhaps better just applying from out of country which can also be a pain....thanks


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Patch66 said:


> Hi
> British passport holder not transiting in China but will be in HK, I want to cross the checkpoint and stay a few days in Shenzhen, I heard you can get tourist visa at the checkpoint but decision if granted is erratic ,is this true ?, perhaps better just applying from out of country which can also be a pain....thanks


Well see link below - 

China Travel Service (H.K.) Limited

It appears that the Shenzhen public security visa office accepts port visa application, but you need to get in touch with CTS (China Travel Service) staff in Hong Kong.

Why don't you apply for a Chinese visa in Japan?

各種申請表ダウンロード印刷


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

You can go into any travel agency in Hong Kong and apply for a visa, it you apply in the morning and ask for same day service you will have your visa late afternoon.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Eric in china said:


> You can go into any travel agency in Hong Kong and apply for a visa, it you apply in the morning and ask for same day service you will have your visa late afternoon.


Hi Eric, When did you last do this. I had necessity to go into Macau in 2010 and they would only give me a 14 day visa, which at that time suited my purposes.

I am told that getting a renew of a 6 months visa in Hong Kong is almost impossible now. 
As a holder of a residents permit I do not have the opportunity to check this out personally.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> Hi Eric, When did you last do this. I had necessity to go into Macau in 2010 and they would only give me a 14 day visa, which at that time suited my purposes.
> 
> I am told that getting a renew of a 6 months visa in Hong Kong is almost impossible now.
> As a holder of a residents permit I do not have the opportunity to check this out personally.
> ...


My last visa from Hong Kong would have been about 15 months ago and it was a 2 year visa so I may be out of date on this subject, my next visa I will get in my wife's hometown.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Eric, 
Have you not got a residents permit yet. The initial ones last for two years and are the same price as a six months visa.

January I will probably go for a five year 'green card'.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> Eric,
> Have you not got a residents permit yet. The initial ones last for two years and are the same price as a six months visa.
> 
> January I will probably go for a five year 'green card'.
> ...


Me and the wife spend a lot of time working around China so my last visa was much easier to obtain in Hong Kong than travelling to Sichuan. Plus here hometown psb are not very helpful or friendly.


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Fyi, I crossed checkpoint at Port between HK and Shenzhen with ease, took a matter of 10 mins, and just over 300 RMB for the 5 day Shenzhen visa, price differs depending on your nationality. I arrived at checkpoint at 10 pm, you need to take care as some of the port checkpoints have different working hours. Good to also note that if you want to extend beyond 5 days you simply cross back in to HK and come back to SZ the same day, you can get up to 3 re-entry in 1 month


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

That is good to know Patches and it is ok for casual visitors but very pricey when you consider my two year residence permit cost less than 3 x 5 day trips from Hong Kong.

We are still waiting to here when anyone is able to recently get a renew of a longer term visa in Hong Kong.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

